# Congratulations to Anney and Fisher



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney and Fisher picked up their fifth Master pass today. Fisher is now a MASTER HUNTER. Great job. I am very happy for you. Float home carefully.
Jim


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats over here and safe travels. I know I would be floating home.. Way to go!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That is fantabulous! Go Fisher and Anney!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Anney and Fisher!! :dblthumb2:You_Rock_


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!! I know I would b in the clouds for awhile!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is just fantastic!! Huge congratulations! What's next?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats to you and Fisher, Anney!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Anney and Fisher!!!!



hotel4dogs said:


> What's next?


They are going to Disney World!!!!

:curtain: Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! Huge congrats to Anney and Fisher!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations Anney and Fisher! So fantastic!!! We need a photo!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WoooHoooo!!! Way to Go Fisher and Anney!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is HUGE!! Fisher is now in a very elite group of Goldens. Congratulations Anney and Fisher!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats to Anney and Fisher! Not only is it awesome news for them, personally, but it is just plain great for the breed! WAY TO GO :appl:!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! Great accomplishment!


----------



## kilowattgoldens (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations...fisher is amazing and the two of you together are unstoppable!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

arty2:arty::yipee:


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats to Team Fisher, I want to know what's next, QAA?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations Anney and Fisher. What a journey you are on! Can't wait to hear all about it when you are home and rested.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOT WOOT!!! What a simply amazing accomplishment, and all O/H! Looking forward to hearing all about it! Enjoy your time up in the clouds!

I want to know too, whats next?


----------

